# Is it wrong? Cigars and Pipes...



## phanatik (25/3/15)

Hi Fellow Vapers!

I can say with 100% certainty that I no longer crave cigarettes, and can even go for days without vaping. The only reason i still vape is for the kick and the enjoyment of amazing flavours. Not to mention chasing a cloud or two, and the cool factor my panzer mod gives me! 

But I do enjoy CIGARS!

I have had one recently with some Canadian Club Whisky at my favourite Whisky Bar in Town, and it was super enjoyable.

Does that mean that I have cheated on my no smoking journey?

Does it set me back?

I used to enjoy the occasional pipe as well, when a friend of mine brought me pipe tobacco from his international travels.

Is it wrong to smoke that on occasions?

Not sure if this has been posted here already, and if so i apologise.


----------



## cfm78910 (25/3/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers!
> 
> I can say with 100% certainty that I no longer crave cigarettes, and can even go for days without vaping. The only reason i still vape is for the kick and the enjoyment of amazing flavours. Not to mention chasing a cloud or two, and the cool factor my panzer mod gives me!
> 
> ...


Nobody can tell you what is right for you. If you enjoy a pipe or cigar from time to time and accept the risks then go for it. Having said that you may find most of us prefer to stay away from burning tobacco, we all know what the longterm effects are. It's your life, only you can decide if it's worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (25/3/15)

In the 1'st 3 months of my journey I seriously craved cigars and pipe - no craving for a cigarette though. About 3 months on a youngster asked me to prep a pipe for him and low and behold I lit it - never thought something that I so loved would taste so k#k.

Its your personal prerogative whether you want to do the odd cigar from time to time, but I think in all honesty when your 1 year banner comes up, you will receive the "start over" trophy :

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (25/3/15)

I tend to agree with @cfm78910. Coming off an 80 a day habit, I personally would not risk it - much too afraid. Maybe invest in a good cigar joose - I love Tark's Select Reserve Matador.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (25/3/15)

I must also agree with @johan, I used to be a pipe smoker too. My few pipes I have left are probably worth more that my current Vape gear!
While doing a few odd jobs outside a while ago I decided to not take my toys outside and thought I would grab a pipe instead since pipes I could handle hands free but mechs and boxes... Not so much.

So I grabbed the trusty corncob and filled it with the tobacco I had always used, one that was always mixed for me from a tobacconist.
The strength didn't get to me, the flavour did! Could not imagine ever tasting that k@k or the smell. 
Promptly tossed it and just took more breaks to Vape. 
Only you will know when you get to the point that you can't handle it.
I commend anyone who can even cut down from their usual habits with the occasional Vape. 
I fortunately was able to Vape only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/15)

Hey @phanatik. No worries, a cigar here and there is probably not as harmful as a full blown cigarette smoking habit. 

But strictly speaking you are then not smoke free!

So I would say rather stay away......


----------



## huffnpuff (26/3/15)

As a cigarette smoker I hated cigars then a few months of quiting cigs and deep into vaping I discovered REAL cigars, Flip, they just suddenly tasted amazing, especially with my peaty Islay single malts, and for the next 3 months I had at least one cigar+single malt+book combo for an hour/hour and a half of me-time every weekend. Lol. Good times, but definitely felt it on the lungs the next morning. I finally quit the cigars when I switched my vaping style to higher VG/wattage for warmer straight-to-lung hits and started going through all the better quality tobacco juices currently available here. 

When chillin on a good scotch and a good read, I like slow pulling or do mouth-only hits on a good strong tobacco juice at the warmer temps which gives that nice second- to last-third cigar feel and coats the mouth nicely for swirling with your drink.

PS: I finally caved in and started on Tark's...getting some Matador tomorrow ...see if it's lives up to the hype and maybe one day a miracle will happen and Blackbird will be in stock again when I'm looking for it.


----------



## Andre (26/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> PS: I finally caved in and started on Tark's...getting some Matador tomorrow ...see if it's lives up to the hype and maybe one day a miracle will happen and Blackbird will be in stock again when I'm looking for it.


Let me know how you find Matador. I am importing direct from Tark and we could join forces should it be up to scratch for you.


----------



## phanatik (26/3/15)

In light of the comments here i would like to apologise to the community for failing so miserably.

It had been my first cigar in more than a year and a half, and thought it would not cause much harm.

I appreciate what ECIGSSA has done for me this far and count myself lucky to be a member and having been granted the opportunity to convert others to vaping, if only through my success from kicking the sticky habit.

@johan if deemed an infringement i will accept the "try again" banner.

@CYB3R N1NJ4 that's great. I too, have not relapsed, it was possibly a silly move brought about by one too many whiskys.

@huffnpuff please let me know how you like Matador. From your other posts I think we might have a similar palate

I have been searching for a good tobacco juice for ages, and I found it in Blackbird, but that will not do it as an ADV as it is super scarce, and the last bottle i got from Vapemob was done in just under 2 weeks. 

My palate has changed dramatically over the last three months and most of the juices I called ADV just don't appeal to me anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/3/15)

@phanatik and other cigar lovers have you tried Alien Vision's Havana Gold yet (locally available from:http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=havana)? Its the closest to a real quality cigar I've ever encountered. Somewhere on the forum I did a review on it, aha found it, heres the thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/3/15)

I went for ear therapy to stop smoking in January of this year. It worked I stopped for 3 weeks, no weaning phase. I had muscle cramps and pains but got over that with 3 panados a day for 4 days. 

My wife smokes sheesha ( Humbly ) prior to quitting i would smoke with her on the weekend and for the first 2 weeks of quitting I wouldn't join her. In the third week she started to complain that we dont spend time together and so I started sitting with her when she smoked. It started with a few pulls and a week later I was smoking cigs again. 

The guy who did the treatment said you either a smoker or your not. There is no in between casual smoker, cigars or sheesha.

I believe this once your off tobacco. You make the choice forever. 

Vaping has helped me quit again and its different this time because I can still be sociable and I have something to do with my hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I went for ear therapy to stop smoking in January of this year. It worked I stopped for 3 weeks, no weaning phase. I had muscle cramps and pains but got over that with 3 panados a day for 4 days.
> 
> My wife smokes sheesha ( Humbly ) prior to quitting i would smoke with her on the weekend and for the first 2 weeks of quitting I wouldn't join her. In the third week she started to complain that we dont spend time together and so I started sitting with her when she smoked. It started with a few pulls and a week later I was smoking cigs again.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/15)

phanatik said:


> In light of the comments here i would like to apologise to the community for failing so miserably.
> 
> It had been my first cigar in more than a year and a half, and thought it would not cause much harm.
> 
> ...


You are forgiven @phanatik. One cigar every year will do no harm if it does not lead you back to the stinkies, for sure. We all still love you very much. 
I also enjoy Blackbird, but I enjoy Matador more. What mg do you vape? Vapemob only has 6 mg in stock. I have 12 and 18 mg and could send you a sample to try. I shall surely be importing from Tark again.


----------



## Alex (26/3/15)

phanatik said:


> In light of the comments here i would like to apologise to the community for failing so miserably.
> 
> It had been my first cigar in more than a year and a half, and thought it would not cause much harm.
> 
> ...



Bro, I don't see any need to apologize at all. 

I personally don't think that having a cigar now and then is going to do you any harm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (1/4/15)

Andre said:


> You are forgiven @phanatik. One cigar every year will do no harm if it does not lead you back to the stinkies, for sure. We all still love you very much.
> I also enjoy Blackbird, but I enjoy Matador more. What mg do you vape? Vapemob only has 6 mg in stock. I have 12 and 18 mg and could send you a sample to try. I shall surely be importing from Tark again.



Hi @Andre 

Thanks for the kind words.

I'm going through a weird phase as stated earlier. I am exclusively on a mech and dripper setup, but cannot handle 12mg in it.
My tanks that I have (Aerotank Mega, mPT3s) do not do it for me anymore, so i need to find a middle ground there.

But my staple mg has been 3 - 6 mg. 

If you do order Tark's again I can maybe order with you?


----------



## phanatik (1/4/15)

Alex said:


> Bro, I don't see any need to apologize at all.
> 
> I personally don't think that having a cigar now and then is going to do you any harm.



Thanks Alex.


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi @Andre
> If you do order Tark's again I can maybe order with you?


Of course, I shall let you know.


----------

